# New Euathlus Species in the Wild Video



## Dovey (Apr 27, 2018)

Bless these guys! They hit my sweet spot this week. I just can't get enough of the Euathlus genus, and the "red" seems to be the only species readily available in the US just now. If anybody has tiger-type slings available, I'm your woman!

As always, video shows a lot of the natural habitat, Pine and Oak Forest in a mountainous region. Also featured some of the other invertebrate local color. The best part of the video, however, was the macro footage of Euathlus climbing up and around the rocks under which it resides. Lovely demonstration of their subtle but beautiful coloration.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Thekla (Apr 27, 2018)

Gosh! They're beautiful.  Now, I want one!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2018)

I've always liked this species. I'm glad they found it in the wild.


----------

